# Wolverine Retriever Club Field Trial Final Results



## Nobility_Retrievers (Sep 17, 2005)

Wolverine Retriever Club hosted our 100th AKC Field Trial on May 18-20, 2007 in Metamora Michigan, Northeast of Detroit 
The judges were
Lynne K Dubose Open All Age
Glenn Lokay Open All Age
Steve Robben Amateur 
Mike Johnston Amateur
Jim F Powers Qualifying
Valerie Chappell Qualifying
Terry Bothwell Derby
Bruce Borkovich Derby


----------



## Nobility_Retrievers (Sep 17, 2005)

*Partial Results*

Open
1st FTCH Gunner , Flight Interceptor O/H Greg Seddon
2nd Maxflys Lumpy Jerry and Barb Younglove =Jerry
3rd Bager State Ram Kicker Jim and Judy Powers = Judy
4th FC AFC Sallys South Paw O/H Jim Dorobek
RJ FC AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau O/H Jerry Kamphuis
JAM Westshore Gunner O/H Jerry Kamphuis


----------



## Nobility_Retrievers (Sep 17, 2005)

Derby

1st Goldbriars Copper Bullet O/H Joesph and Dotty Wattlesworth = Joe
2nd Adams Acres Mia Mio O/H Jeff Adams and Mary Hurley = Jeff
3rd RPM Glacier O/H Roger and Pat Magnusson = Roger
4th Adams Acres Mia Fen O/H Jeff Adams 
RJ Counterpoints Sidekick O/H Roger and Dianne Herpoisheimer = Roger
Jam Wheres Theres Smoke O/H Vic Felger
Jam Adams Acres Little Portage River O/H Jeff Adams 
Jam Lonestar Diamondback O/H Joanne and Roy Mackey = Joanne
Jam Port of Call O/H Vic Felger


----------



## Nobility_Retrievers (Sep 17, 2005)

Amateur 
1st AFC Skywatch Like a Rock Ray and Lou Vreeland = Lou
2nd FC L & L Black Tie Affair Howard Simson
3rd FC AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau Jerry Kamphuis
4th FC AFC CFC RPM Forger Roger and Pat Magnusson = Roger
No Jams

Qualifying
1st Skywatch Maverick Ray and Lou Vreeland = Ray
2nd Jaybars Dark as Night Renee Schulte
3rd NTK's Sportster Deb Stukey
4th Where Theres Smoke Vic Felger
RJ Adacs Rock "N" Rye Carl and Elsie Cada = Carl
JAM Magiclabs I'm Ya Huckelberry Bruce Borkovich


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations, Greg & Gunner!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Copper - AGAIN!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Derby
> 
> 1st Goldbriars Copper Bullet O/H Joesph and Dotty Wattlesworth = Joe


WOW!!  Congratulations... !

Goldbriar's Copper Bullet ** "Copper" 

National Derby List 2007


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Howard and Tie on your Am second!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

Way to go Greg and Gunner!!!

Aaron


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: con*



Aaron Homburg said:


> Way to go Greg and Gunner!!!
> 
> Aaron


Ditto!!! Congrats!

Angie


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Congrats*

To everyone,

Way to go Jerry and Lumpy, Jim and Lefty, and NICE job Howard with Tie!!!!!

Also great win for a brown dog with Gunner and Greg.

Was a great trial, with some serious set ups on the Am...and good entries and great dogs in all classes.

Congrats,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to everybody -- sounds like a great FT


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

*CONGRATS*

CONGRATS TO THE VREELANDS FOR THE AM WIN, AND Q WIN.
THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY PUPPY LOOK SO GOOD. GUESS I PICKED YOU A GOOD ONE, EH!
JEN WALLACE  
(TO NOTE ANY CONFUSSION, MAVERICK IS A PUP THEY BOUGHT FROM MY FEMALE) 8)


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*AFC Skywatch Like a Rock*

Congrats Jen is this your dog?

Didn't see the Q but watched Lou run AFC Skywatch Like a Rock in the Am....

WOW and a great looking dog too.

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

A big Congrats to Jerry and Lumpy! That gal is making one heck of a come back. Hard to believe a career ending injury was anything but. Must have been all that TLC.... :wink: 

Angie


----------

